# $500.00 budget, Free 60's Alumacraft, first project



## Spencer31st (Sep 27, 2011)

So, my wife and I bought a house on a lake and we love it. But we don't have money for a boat yet and fishing from an empty boathouse pier is getting a little old. But things have a way of falling into place.

I was helping a friend do some work on his house and he was talking about cleaning up his back yard and hauling some things off to the dump, couldn't let him haul that boat and trailer off so he said that if I would come and get it, it was mine. Put a hitch on the 4-wheeler and bumped the flat tired trailer down the street to the house. It was pretty rough but I thought it had potential.

A little research later (and maybe you all can help me with this) I think that I have a 1965 Alumacraft. Here is what I started with.


----------



## Spencer31st (Sep 27, 2011)

I have another buddy that ownes a water proofing business, he came over with a few different paints for us to try on the hull after I got it straigtened out a little (didn't need much). I will come back and say what we used after I find the can but after I got it painted I couldn't be more happy with it. No leaks and it went on smooth and thick. Seems to be flexable enough also.


----------



## Spencer31st (Sep 27, 2011)

Went with a red oil based for the trim and transom (Roll Tide!)


----------



## Skidz (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks like you're off to a great start!


----------



## Spencer31st (Sep 27, 2011)

Water tested, no leaks and it is a suprisingly stable boat.


----------



## Spencer31st (Sep 27, 2011)

Now for the hard part - the inside... This is the test fit for the decking, I didn't take a picture of the bracing underneath before I got all excited and started laying carpet. BTW - this is just a simple design, no storage, livewell, cooler, or any other cadillac options. Just wanting to pull out of the boathouse and fish for a few hours.


----------



## Spencer31st (Sep 27, 2011)

So for yall that have done this before you know - this is where you feel like you are doing something. This is where it sits today, I still need to paint the upper portion above the carpet and run the wiring, lights, trolling motor, etc. but I couldn't be more pleased with it so far.


----------



## Spencer31st (Sep 27, 2011)

Total to date:

Boat: Free
Trailer: Free
Paint: $10.00
Wood: $60.00
Carpet: $40.00
Seats and pedistals: $40.00
Trolling Motors: $100.00

Total: $250.00

I got two foot controlled Johnson Trolling Motors from Craigslist for $100.00, both work great and I have already reversed the gears in one of them so that I can run it on the back. The guy wanted $100.00 each for them but when I offered him $75.00 he said that he would sell them both to me for $100.00. Sounds like he just needed $100.00.


----------



## drillagent (Sep 27, 2011)

Your boat looks exactly like mine. I have my Grandfather's 1961 Alumacraft. Just pulled it into the garage and getting ready to make it a winter project for my son and me. Thanks for the pic of the boat on the water. Gives me a general idea of how the boat rides and the water level. Please let us know how it rides with the finished mods.


----------



## HOUSE (Sep 27, 2011)

Love the colors.
I wish I was only $250 deep into my build so far! Are you going to add any lights to it?


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 27, 2011)

For $250 ... that is beyond awesome !


----------



## Spencer31st (Sep 27, 2011)

Just the minimum lights required by law, the wife bought me those tap on battery powered LED lights to mount inside if I need a little light. They work out pretty good, they came with a base that you can screw in but remove the light to change the battery or keep out of the weather.


----------



## wildmantorry (Sep 27, 2011)

Looking great so far, especially the paint.....ROLL TIDE! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ictalurus (Sep 27, 2011)

Really nice man =D> =D> If i could offer any advice, it would be to cut an access hole to the space between the benches. I know you didn't want storage, but give that a few trips out and you'll be tired of tripping over life jackets. Great looking boat and excellent job on the carpeting.


----------



## Spencer31st (Sep 27, 2011)

Can't see it in these pictures but the back of the boat behind the rear seat to the transom is left undecked for a battery and life jackets. My fishing buddy is 6 so he will be wearing his at all times


----------



## firemech048 (Sep 27, 2011)

Is the car in the profile pic a 1966 Ford Galxie 500? Just wondering I owned one for years.


----------



## Spencer31st (Sep 27, 2011)

Close, it's a '67 289 Fairlane 500 convertible that's been converted to a GTA 390. Or commonly known as a "money pit"


----------



## Spencer31st (Oct 1, 2011)

Got a little work done last night and this morning. Took everything out and painted the inside last night with the same waterproofer that I used on the hull. Put the carpet in for hopefully the last time.

Found a little tackle box that goes on top of a 5 gal bucket and had an idea. I cut a hole and placed it flush there, pull it out and you have access to the storage area below the deck. I can also replace it with a 5 gal bucket with a battery powered livewell pump from Academy if I want to keep some fish (rarely do though). Good water proof cell storage and fits between my bracing I built without having to modify it any.


----------



## Spencer31st (Oct 1, 2011)

Another view


----------



## countryboy210 (Oct 1, 2011)

I Trust The Donating Friend And You Are Still Friends. :wink:
Now, What Are You Going To Do With The Budget Surplus ? :roll: 

*Excellent Job ! * =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Spencer31st (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah, and you know what they say about one man"s junk. As far as surplus goes - still need to buy 2 batteries, wiring, fishing rod holders, transom hardware, and build a new transom. Still should come in with enough left over to buy bumpers for the boathouse so it doesn't get knocked around too much.


----------



## worminken (Oct 1, 2011)

Spencer,

Where, in AL, are you located?

Ken


----------



## wildmantorry (Oct 2, 2011)

Um, yeah...I'm probably gonna steal the bucket w/ tackle storage idea.... looks like a good way to get some semi-waterproof storage w/o alot of space.

RTR!!!


----------



## sixgun86 (Oct 2, 2011)

wildmantorry said:


> Um, yeah...I'm probably gonna steal the bucket w/ tackle storage idea.... RTR!!!




I put it under my coat as soon as I saw it :-

Good idea


----------



## Spencer31st (Oct 2, 2011)

Ken, I'm in Pinson.


The tackle box was $8 at Wal-Mart.


----------



## J.P. (Oct 2, 2011)

Spencer31st said:


> Still should come in with enough left over to buy bumpers for the boathouse so it doesn't get knocked around too much.


PET bottles or pool noodles make good boat bumpers. old tires for the dock. just sayin'..... :wink: 

i wish i had a friend like yours. 
congrtas on the build. this being your first makes it even more amazing.


----------



## Busbey (Oct 3, 2011)

how did you apply the paint? spray gun? can? roll?

please post an up close picture with some reflection. looks awesome! i have a 1950 alumicraft i am about to paint.


----------



## Spencer31st (Oct 3, 2011)

Believe it or not, brush. The paint I used hardends to a glossy finish if you use the right amount, I still need to post what the paint is. If you apply too much then it gasses out and causes tiny air bubbles to form. It's pretty expensive at $100.00 a gallon but that is the benefit to having a buddy that owns a waterproffing business.


----------



## Spencer31st (Oct 3, 2011)

Self explanatory


----------



## Busbey (Oct 3, 2011)

Spencer31st said:


> Believe it or not, brush. The paint I used hardends to a glossy finish if you use the right amount, I still need to post what the paint is. If you apply too much then it gasses out and causes tiny air bubbles to form. It's pretty expensive at $100.00 a gallon but that is the benefit to having a buddy that owns a waterproffing business.



i plan on using Rustoleum Brightside whatever... i want it to glass/smooth/shine more so than a rolled on look but dont want the hassle of using a spray gun.


----------



## Spencer31st (Oct 3, 2011)

Autumn can get further away from the bank than me right now, but not for long.


----------



## Spencer31st (Oct 3, 2011)

Uploading from my phone so this is taking a while but I got the front TM mounted tonight.


----------



## Spencer31st (Oct 4, 2011)

Home with a sick child today so while she napped I decided to get the back motor mounted. Gears are reversed so it responds normally.


----------



## Spencer31st (Oct 6, 2011)

Since I wasn't sure about the year of my boat I called Alumacraft and the operator put me through to Russ Swenson Alumacraft Vice President. Very cool conversation, he called me back and looked up the number on my transom support for me. Turns out this is a 1956 model F, I was not expecting it to be that old. I think I will change the title of this thread with the new info.


----------



## Brine (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice build Spencer. Hope to see some pics of the fishing buddy riding in the new rig soon.


----------



## Spencer31st (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks, looking forward to it. Would not have been able to do it without the wealth of knowledge here thats for sure!


----------



## fender66 (Oct 6, 2011)

VERY SWEET!

Why can't I keep my life this simple. #-o


----------



## Spencer31st (Oct 6, 2011)

One thing has been bothering me, the red oil based below the waterline since it will be in the boathouse all the time. Decided to sand it down, put all new stainless hardware in and paint it with the waterproofer. Have an older battery and hopefully will get it in the water tomorrow for testing. Won't be finished till I get 2 new ones though.


----------



## Spencer31st (Oct 7, 2011)

Just some scraps until I can build/get something better


----------



## Spencer31st (Oct 7, 2011)

Leans a little to the right, perfect - the battery will go on the left. I was amazed that I felt comfortable standing on the front deck. Much more stable than I thought it would be.


----------



## Spencer31st (Oct 7, 2011)

Pier is now a boathouse, and in honor of Columbus day (which I have off) the Santa Maria and I will take a long trip Monday.


----------



## Brine (Oct 7, 2011)

Congrats. Best of luck on the maiden voyage.


----------



## fender66 (Oct 7, 2011)

Looks great! Awesome job! =D> =D>


----------



## Spencer31st (Oct 7, 2011)

Hokie Pokie's got nothing - this is what it's all about! :lol:


----------



## Brine (Oct 7, 2011)

You Da Man!

=D>


----------



## fender66 (Oct 8, 2011)

> Hokie Pokie's got nothing - this is what it's all about! :lol:



=D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Spencer31st (Oct 13, 2011)

drillagent said:


> Your boat looks exactly like mine. I have my Grandfather's 1961 Alumacraft. Just pulled it into the garage and getting ready to make it a winter project for my son and me. Thanks for the pic of the boat on the water. Gives me a general idea of how the boat rides and the water level. Please let us know how it rides with the finished mods.



Rides great with two adults and a dog in it, hopefully this will help you see how it rides loaded.


----------



## fender66 (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks great to me. Congrats on a successful project. Now show us some fish pictures. :wink:


----------



## Spencer31st (Oct 24, 2011)

Not a tin boat but I thought you all might appreciate our camper at Talladega last weekend, needless to say - it was a BIG hit!


----------



## thorny (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey Spencer, Very nice job! I have an 50's or 60's Alumacraft model F and she looks very close to your Alumacraft. I'm in the middle of the build with her and was going for a similar deck and floor build. Do you have any more pics of the frame up on the deck and floor? Also I am curious about image #4, there appears to be a drain hole in the hull and it looks like it is supposed to be there. Do you have any close up pics of this. I ask because in the exact same spot on my hull someone rivited a thick peice of aluminum patch over it along with some sort of sealant. I would like to see if this is what was covered up on mine. I also have the through hull plug below the transom. Not sure why there would be two holes back there but I saw yours and was curious. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jjkc (Mar 16, 2012)

Great looking boat, and nice work!!


----------



## kinshin250r (Mar 26, 2012)

great job!!!! how has the paint held up?


----------



## Gators5220 (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice little fishable boat, where u under budget?


----------



## Spencer31st (May 15, 2012)

Little update 7 months after putting it in the water,

Hasn't leaked one drop of water in it and has stayed in the boat house floating the whole time, I didn't have the drain plug so I put a plumbing fixture in the bottom with a 1" plug and coated it all with the same water proof paint as the hull.

It really has been a fun little boat and I use it so much that I had to replace the front trolling motor with something bigger. It is a 40 LBS thrust Motor Guide from Wal-Mart. Originally $499 but since the box was torn they sold it to me for $299. It never hurts to ask!


----------



## Spencer31st (May 15, 2012)

Good times!


----------



## fender66 (May 15, 2012)

That's great! Hope you have lures tied to her feet. She could land a limit in one swim. :LOL2:


----------



## novaman (May 16, 2012)

Wonderful, Simply wonderful! Congrats on a beautiful project =D> =D> =D> Nice to see such budget restraint, now if only You could teach that to our government. :wink: Great to see the family pics, that's what lifes all about 8)


----------



## Spencer31st (May 19, 2012)

How it sits now, put some accessories on it. Rod holder, Fish Finder, new trolling motor, battery and box. Took a dash mounted battery meter and cut a hole in the top of the battery box, siliconed around it and mounted. Works well, out of the way and keeps me from staying out too long.

Onboard batter charger also: pull in, plug up, and it's ready to go the next time.


----------



## Spencer31st (May 19, 2012)

I also put battery powered LED lights under the seats, light the boat up nicely without blinding you. It's also easy to tie knots at night since all you have to do is hold the lure below your knees. They rotate with the seats so whichever direction you are facing you have light.


Total cost still under $1000.00, doubt I'll ever get rid of this boat.


----------

